

How I didn't take down the Internet - carlsverre
http://code.mixpanel.com/my-first-week-at-mixpanel-or-how-i-didnt-take-down-the-internet/

======
lionheart
This is pretty awesome on both ends. Not only is it great that Mixpanel put so
much trust in an intern in their first week but that Carl more than deserved
that trust.

Now where do I find interns that good?

~~~
trefn
yep, Carl's been kicking ass.

------
SwaroopH
I wish more people would let their interns experiment & work on production
code instead of forcing training periods of X months forcing them to read
books and _shudders_ answer tests.

------
tnorthcutt
_...I doubled the number of tests in our suite to a healthy 101._

What good is half a test? ;)

